

Are coders worth it? - kashifzaidi1
http://aeon.co/magazine/society/james-somers-web-developer-money/

======
starwaver
I agree with he article. It feels true. I have friends who are working so much
harder than I am, often doing a much more difficult major, and still get a
salary that can barely support their living. And most of the time, not even
getting a job for a couple years. Then there's the programmers who's mediocre
and is barely passing classes, getting hired at big tech companies and making
100k as a new grad. Programmers are wanted; it's all about picking the right
careers then really working hard at one.

